# New Front light Suggestions



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

hi all.
been browing the forums for hours looking at lights and there are that many of which i know nothing about thus i need some help.
im looking for a new front light only.
i recently had a Nightsun Team Issue Dual Beam front light of which did a great job for the riding i do.
since my bike was stolen , light as well im looking for a replacement.

currently i have niterider mako 200 on the front of my new bike which does a decent job but need a little more and was curious what light do you suggest in the $70-$80 (£50) Price bracket.

i would prefer something bright, good all round battery life within reason, and good illumination up front.
rechargeable would be of interest also.

uk sources are preferred but im not that fussy were i get them from.

looking forward to hearing your suggestions
Mick


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

deadone said:


> hi all.
> been browing the forums for hours looking at lights and there are that many of which i know nothing about thus i need some help.
> im looking for a new front light only.
> i recently had a Nightsun Team Issue Dual Beam front light of which did a great job for the riding i do.
> ...


i haven't done any research on headlights in this price range but from what i know it seems you should be looking at MagicShine or Clone of MagicShine. basically single XML MagicShine or dual XML Clone.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

thanx, already checked those out, not liking the style of them.
i did however come across this.
Lezyne Super Drive XL 500L Front Light.
looks nice, has the power range im looking for, a little over my budget but you get what you pay for as they say.
what are your suggestions on them or others like it.

thanx for the help also, 
much appreciated


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you look at all the lights in the mtbr light shoot-out? It pretty much covers everything reputable.

Magicshine lights are good, especially if you buy from action led. $50 or under gets you in the Chinese clone territory. Read the threads on the first page of this forum to see what works. Upside of these lights is that they are cheap and put out a ton of light. Downside is questionable battery, reliability, and longevity. Still most people are pretty happy if they get 6 months or a year out of a $35 light.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

deadone said:


> thanx, already checked those out, not liking the style of them.
> i did however come across this.
> Lezyne Super Drive XL 500L Front Light.
> looks nice, has the power range im looking for, a little over my budget but you get what you pay for as they say.
> what are your suggestions on them or others like it.


Lezyne makes the best pumps - i have their big pump at home and their portable pump in my hydration pack - both are awesome. compared to a ToPeak pump i had before Lezyne pumps are in another universe altogether.

that said, i personally would rather buy a light from a company famous for making lights, rather than pumps.

i wouldn't even buy a light from a company famous for making cheap dim lights like Cateye.

but i don't know anything about Lezyne lights - you never know - maybe it is good.

i would try to find something in the budget that i had first from companies like Dinotte, Light & Motion, NiteRider then from MagicShine and only if i still couldn't find anything then i would look at stuff like Lezyne etc.

i mean - would you rather buy a car from a company famous for making cars or one famous for making refrigerators ?


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm riding a UK-made Exposure Diablo MK4 ( about $210) on my helmet, and an Exposure Toro MK4 (about $320) on my bar. These are damn fine lights. The internal batteries are simple (no cables) and the mounting brackets and functionality are very rider-friendly. I'm using both on three hour settings for two hour rides with great results.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

If the OP is limiting the use to "road only" then the Lezyne ( 500L) should be fine. If you're going to be riding off road you will need more output.

Yes, as a rule you do get what you pay for but what you pay for might not be everything you were expecting. The better way to go is, "maximum Bang for the Buck". If it works you will usually not be disappointed.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

thanx all, the help is very much appreciated.
the last good lights i had were the nightsun team issue around 10 years ago.
i never had any issues with them and alot of things have changed since then.
anyway after browsing all the suggestions you have all gave i have narrowed my list down.
lights im looking for would be for commuting to and from work and offroad riding on my days off.

Magicshine MJ-808E 1000 lumens bike light £89.95
Front Bike Lights | Magicshineuk.co.uk

Magicshine MJ-816E 1800 lumens wide angle bike light, £114.95
Front Bike Lights | Magicshineuk.co.uk

SolarStorm X2 2xCREE XML U2 LED Bike Light $49
SolarStorm X2 2xCREE XML U2 LED Bike Light_Solarstorm Lights_Flashlight Retail-FREE SHIPPING

MagicShine SSC-P7 + 2*XP-E 16W 3-Mode 1400-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) £80
MagicShine SSC-P7 + 2*XP-E 16W 3-Mode 1400-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Cree Powered 900 Lumen XM-L T6 LED Bike Light Set: Includes Wide Angle Lens & Helmet Mount Option $43.95
StupidBright | Cree XML T6 LED Bike Light

Nite Rider Lumina 650L £102
Nite Rider Lumina 650L Cordless Front Light | Chain Reaction Cycles

MTB Batteries XM-L light V2.0 (1000 lumens) £89
Home - mtb batteries supplying portable power solutions to the UK

Cateye Nano Shot + Front Bike Light with Helmet Mount £93.00
Pedal Pedal | Cateye Nano Shot+ with Helmet Mount |

im liking the style of the SolarStorm X2 2xCREE XML U2, and the price is a bonus.
out of the ones i have selected what would be your personal faves if any.
im willing to extend my budget to around the £100 thus why some of these are higher priced than my original post.

thanx all once again
Mick


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

i vote NiteRider Lumina unless you want to helmet mount the light, then a self-contained light is not a good choice due to battery weight. self-contained is also not good for upgrades, and has no option for a spare battery. i'm really not a big fan of self-contained lights ( but some people are ).

in the same price range as Lumina, the Philips Saferide is a better commuting light, but it can't be used off-road, while Lumina can.

i suggest you also consider NiteRider Pro 750 because it will give you excellent helmet mounting options:

http://www.niterider.com/wp-content/uploads/userguides/750_userguide.pdf

of the lights i had i was only satisfied with NiteRider Pro's helmet mount.

also i recommend you consider Light & Motion Stella 500.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

thanx for the tips.
so many to choose from its a nightmare lol.
as for the helmet mount option, ill prob go for separate light for that at a later stage.
so really just bar mounted front light is what im looking for.

the Nite Rider Lumina 650L looks good, i already have the mako 150 so i know what to expect from it, is the helmet mount for this light any good.
as im sure the extra power it provides would suffice for my needs.

the NiteRider Pro 750 looks great, small and i presume lightweight, but a little over my £100 budget.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I gave up batteries when I got a dyno hub and a Supernova E3 light. It's gotten me through the Grenzstein Trophy and many other races. I love it!


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

came across this the other day.
its one of the lights im interested in and at the same price but with the upgraded battery pack.
i have upped my budget a little but if im going to get a light i should get the best i can afford.

Magicshine MJ-816E 1800 lumen Cycle Bike light + Endurance Battery 6.6ah | eBay

whats putting me off is the o-ring mount, how sturdy are they and do they do a proper mounting bracket.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never had an issue with any of the o-rings mounts on any of my lights. 
I cut a strip out of an old inner tube, and I wrap that around my bar first, then mount the light using the o-ring. 
Just gives it a bit of extra "gription". Lights never move.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

yeah i did think about that as well so shouldn't really be an issue.
i also came across this for the same price as the one i mentioned

SG-T2200
2200 lumen light set.

looks nice, great output as well, also helmet mount included
out of the 2 what would you guys and gals go for.

once again thanx for all the help, tips and advice, i would of been lost without it


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I've seen the magicshine MJ816E in use and it really bright and a nice beam pattern. 
With that said, I just don't like the "Mickey Mouse ears" design. Especially if you have any plans to use it as a helmet light. 

I have no experience with the SG-T2200, but I really like the compact design (again, especially for the helmet). That would be my pick.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

I would stay away from the old stuff. The 808 P7 and even the 808E is old at the point. They are selling an 808 with the brand new xm-l2 led. 
Action-LED-Lights ? Magicshine MJ-808-L2, 4 Mode 1200 lumen* Bike Light
The 816 is old too.

If you are going to buy a Magicshine and you are USA based, then buying from action led is good move. He offers warranties and good customer service.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

The SG-T2200 might be the same as the D99, although we aren't sure. The d99 might be a clone of the sg. Read the thread.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

thanx varider , read the post in mention, and i agree, seems to hard to tell who what were so to speak. only thing thats looks certain are the looks and the Sanguan Technology Manufacturer.

im going to go with this light (SG-T2200) and if it does what it states it does it should do me fine.
if its good all round then i might even at a later date consider another just for helmet mount option.

once again thanx all who added there bit here very much appreciated and glad i came here to ask my questions.
seems most here are knowledgeable and friendly so i couldn't ask for more..

regards
Mick


----------



## BigBike7 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tell you what deadone...I'm looking into mounting weapons lights (utilizing shotgun barrel mounts) on my bike...they come with high lumens and most have high-low and strobe funtions. ...plus they are usually waterproof--check out BriteStrke.com


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

BigBike7 said:


> Tell you what deadone...I'm looking into mounting weapons lights (utilizing shotgun barrel mounts) on my bike...they come with high lumens and most have high-low and strobe funtions. ...plus they are usually waterproof--check out BriteStrke.com


this only seems like a good idea to people who don't understand the differences in design requirements of tactical and bike lights. this is a bit like buying a Toys R Us Mountain Bike to commute to work on a perfectly paved road. it may seem like you have outsmarted everybody at first but eventually you will realize it was foolish.

if you compare a good Tactical Flashlight like Fenix TK22 ( 650 Lumen ) to a similar good bike light like Light & Motion Urban 550 ( 550 Lumen ) the Fenix will at first appear cheaper, but when you add the cost of battery, charger and mount it will be the same, but not work as well for a bike light.

i use both Fenix and Light & Motion products and both are good companies, but they are designed differently because they are designed for different applications.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

BigBike7 said:


> Tell you what deadone...I'm looking into mounting weapons lights (utilizing shotgun barrel mounts) on my bike...they come with high lumens and most have high-low and strobe funtions. ...plus they are usually waterproof--check out BriteStrke.com


Using "torches" is so 3 years ago.
But seriously, there was a time when dedicated bike lights were so expensive that using flashlights/torches was a great option (there are many long threads on this forum about it). But nowadays bike lights are so affordable, that limiting yourself to the shorter run times and weight of torches isn't necessary.

I'm sure there are situations where they still have their place, but I wouldn't say they are the go-to option anymore. More of back up option for the most part.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Totally agree, but with one exception: the torches often are perfect helmet lights...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

-Archie- said:


> Totally agree, but with one exception: the torches often are perfect helmet lights...


It's funny, I would say the opposite. IF I were still going to use torches, I'd use them on my handlebars, because then weigh isn't an issue. But either way, where you have them mounted doesn't change the short run times compared to dedicated bike lights.

Don't get me wrong, I was a huge proponent of using torches a few years back, and would never say someone is "foolish" for using them as Androgen said (what planet is that dude from anyway?).
Torches can be great for short rides, and as I always stated when I used them, you have the added benefit of using them OFF the bike year round, compared to a dedicated bike light which will see little use off the bike (for most people anyway).

But like I said, with bike lights costing less then a case of beer now, my torches are just for walking the dog at night and as a back up in my camelback.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

That's correct about runtime - but probably it depends from particular riding habits and terrains. In my case, I use helmet light as a supplement to the powerful bar-mounted systems, switching it on selective parts of trail, when additional lighting is desirable (forest paths, corners and turns, etc).

Main avdantage of torch for me is, the absence of power cord and low profile when mounted. Of course, spare batteries are always with me, and are replaced as needed...


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

-Archie- said:


> That's correct about runtime - but probably it depends from particular riding habits and terrains. In my case, I use helmet light as a supplement to the powerful bar-mounted systems, switching it on selective parts of trail, when additional lighting is desirable (forest paths, corners and turns, etc).
> 
> Main avdantage of torch for me is, the absence of power cord and low profile when mounted. Of course, spare batteries are always with me, and are replaced as needed...


maybe if there are a lot of low hanging branches absence of power cord is an advantage, but otherwise i'd rather have a light weight lighthead and a battery in a hydration pack.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I can't stand weight on my helmet....I have a L&M Seca, at 130g, it's too heavy for me. It will go to my bars and I will run a Stella, around 80g, on the helmet with the battery in my jersey.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> I can't stand weight on my helmet....I have a L&M Seca, at 130g, it's too heavy for me. It will go to my bars and I will run a Stella, around 80g, on the helmet with the battery in my jersey.


you could try changing the position of the light on the helmet ( you will feel the weight less if you move it more towards the back ) or just waiting until you get used to it. i have 3 lights on the helmet totaling 340 grams and i don't have a problem with it. maybe it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

androgen said:


> you could try changing the position of the light on the helmet ( you will feel the weight less if you move it more towards the back ) or just waiting until you get used to it. i have 3 lights on the helmet totaling 340 grams and i don't have a problem with it. maybe it's just a matter of preference.


I'm riding some pretty rough stuff so the light is bouncing around quite a bit up there. I tried moving it further back, but my vents just won't allow the mount to sit properly.

Seca 1500 and Stella 500 on the way so I should be good to go! My current Seca 800 is brilliant as a bar light, such a wide even beam pattern.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> I'm riding some pretty rough stuff so the light is bouncing around quite a bit up there. I tried moving it further back, but my vents just won't allow the mount to sit properly.
> 
> Seca 1500 and Stella 500 on the way so I should be good to go! My current Seca 800 is brilliant as a bar light, such a wide even beam pattern.


ah i see for the bumpy stuff the weight is a totally different matter.

the other night i was riding on a bike path under some trees and i saw a bunch of what looked like part of spider web hanging right in the path of my face, so i quickly moved my head to dodge it and my helmet almost flew off because of the inertia of having 3 lights on it. but before i jerked my head i didn't notice the weight at all.

so i certainly understand what you're talking about.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Just tested out my new Stella and Seca so far they seem pretty good. Just did a quick shot in a dark room as it isn't night here yet. Stella is nice and compact and sits really good on the helmet and the two cell battery is nice.

Wondering if it's normal to have a different color temperature between the two lights. I know I'm probably being picky, but I thought that they would be the same? One's yellow and the other is bluer.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Wondering if it's normal to have a different color temperature between the two lights. I know I'm probably being picky, but I thought that they would be the same? One's yellow and the other is bluer.


i don't know what you mean by "normal" in this case. i have had that situation when i had a NiteRider Pro 3600 on the bar and Lupine Piko 3 on the helmet. The NR looked violet-blue and Piko looked yellow-green. I eventually returned both.

right now i have Seca 1700 on the helmet and Philips SafeRide on the bar and i don't notice any difference in color between them - both just look white to me.

it is normal for different lights to be manufactured with different color temperature because cree LEDs come with different color temperatures. on the other hand whether it is normal to ride with two lights of different color temeprature ? that's probably for you to decide. if it bothers you then it bothers you.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

androgen said:


> it is normal for different lights to be manufactured with different color temperature because cree LEDs come with different color temperatures. on the other hand whether it is normal to ride with two lights of different color temeprature ? that's probably for you to decide. if it bothers you then it bothers you.


I was a little surprised because both lights are 2014 L&M's so I thought they would have been from the same bin...and closer in color. I'm going out for a big ride tonight so I will see if it's noticeable enough riding.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> I was a little surprised because both lights are 2014 L&M's so I thought they would have been from the same bin...and closer in color. I'm going out for a big ride tonight so I will see if it's noticeable enough riding.


well one of these lights gets 500 lumens per LED ( Stella ) while the other gets 250 lumens per LED ( Seca ) so there is no reason why they should use the same LEDs.

it is almost certainly NOT a manufacturing defect, however whether it is something acceptable for you or not is your personal preference.

should L&M have color matched their lights across different product lines from different categories ? maybe they should have. i do remember at least one website selling a Seca / Stella package deal so apparently what you're doing is not unusual.

i would certainly be surprised if for example i got a Lupine Piko and a Lupine Wilma and they weren't the same color, but of course those both use the same LEDs and nearly the same optics. should the buyer have reasonable expectation of the lights from the same maker to have the same color ? that's a good question - i have no idea.

maybe you should call Light & Motion and suggest an improvement. for example last year i returned my Dinotte 300R and i complained on the phone with them that the lowest power level at 25% wasn't low enough for group rides. this year i got a new Dinotte 400R and the lowest level is 10%. was it always that way on 400R or did they change it because i complained ? i don't know. but when you buy a premium product the company should CARE whether you are satisfied with it or not, and you should be able to complain.

you cannot DEMAND any improvements in future products but IMO you should be able to suggest them.

when i was buying a Vitamix blender ( for my diet obviously ) i probably spent over an hour talking to Vitamix engineers ( maybe they were service technicians ) on the phone asking questions about their product ( i have to note i called about their Commercial model blender, maybe they thought i was going to buy something like 20 of their blenders at once for a restaurant chain or something like that, maybe their consumer division doesn't answer questions that way ) it always gives me confidence in the product when i can pick up the phone and have my questions about it answered by people who actually know something about it.

whether you can actually contact L&M that way and talk to somebody other than a sales rep i have no idea. but you can find out and let us know  of course you don't have to do this if it is not your idea of fun. it certainly is mine


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Took the Stella 500 / Seca 1500 combo out for a big night ride....wow!! Found that I could run the Seca at 450 and just toggle the Stella between Hi 500 and Low 275 in Race mode. Super techy/rooty/rocky shadowy single track was completely lit up.

The Stella still kept up with the Seca at 800 for faster more open decents. Seca at 1500 was just ridiculous, not really neccessary but a lot of fun...

On the ride home just run the Seca at 450 and it completely lights up the path, from the front tire to as far as I needed...The Beam Pattern of this light is so good.

If anyone is wondering; the Stella 500 has a really nice even round beam. Quite floody with no hot spots. I would be totally comfortable running this light alone on my helmet.

Setup:


Stella 500 on helmet with two cell in jersey pocket. Hardly noticed the weight.

Seca 1500 on bars with battery strapped to frame.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Took the Stella 500 / Seca 1500 combo out for a big night ride....wow!! Found that I could run the Seca at 450 and just toggle the Stella between Hi 500 and Low 275 in Race mode. Super techy/rooty/rocky shadowy single track was completely lit up.
> 
> The Stella still kept up with the Seca at 800 for faster more open decents. Seca at 1500 was just ridiculous, not really neccessary but a lot of fun...
> 
> ...


yes, starting from 2013 model year they really nailed it with the Seca. but i don't recommend older Seca models because their beam was too "pointy" for the lack of better word back then. starting from Seca 1700 in 2013 model year they made the beam wider and smoother and just right.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

deadone said:


> yeah i did think about that as well so shouldn't really be an issue.
> i also came across this for the same price as the one i mentioned
> 
> SG-T2200
> ...


I'm curious if you received this light. What do you think of it? I think you may be the only one on this forum to buy this light, so any info would be helpful.

Happy night riding.


----------



## Gibbsinator (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't skimp on lumens and battery life. Not having enough light and not enough light to finish the ride or ride for long are two big downsides. Of course the design and pattern can make the most or ruin light. Claimed lumens are not absolute. But 350 won't cut it for trail use in my opinion. I switch between 350 and 750 on my light. In some spots 350 is fine and in some 350 makes me nervous.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> I'm curious if you received this light. What do you think of it? I think you may be the only one on this forum to buy this light, so any info would be helpful.
> 
> Happy night riding.


Look more carefully at the lamp. It's a D99 clone, only more than twice the cost of what D/X is asking..


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Look more carefully at the lamp. It's a D99 clone, only more than twice the cost of what D/X is asking..


I don't think that was ever determined. If anything it was the other way around, Cat-man-do. There was bunch of UK riders that loved the SG-T2200. It also also had better beamshots than the D99.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

fightnut said:


> But like I said, with bike lights costing less then a case of beer now, my torches are just for walking the dog at night and as a back up in my camelback.


What kind of beer are you drinking? Or are you buying Chinese T6 MS knockoffs?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

rockhound said:


> What kind of beer are you drinking? Or are you buying Chinese T6 MS knockoffs?


I only buy Chinese knockoffs. Why would I buy anything else when these work great?


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Double post. Dumb phone.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

fightnut said:


> I only buy Chinese knockoffs. Why would I buy anything else when these work great?


I am tempted but have concerns about barrery issues.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

There are very different China lights on the market. The cheapest ones indeed come with fake batteries, while some "mid-range" vendors provide quite decent battery packs. Look around for various reviews here...


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

deadone said:


> thanx for the tips.
> so many to choose from its a nightmare lol.
> as for the helmet mount option, ill prob go for separate light for that at a later stage.
> so really just bar mounted front light is what im looking for.
> ...


How is the Mako 150? Worth bothering with?


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

varider said:


> I'm curious if you received this light. What do you think of it? I think you may be the only one on this forum to buy this light, so any info would be helpful.
> 
> Happy night riding.


sorry about the delay in replying back, been busy working.
anyway as for the light the simple answer is no.
i have not purchased it. i was a little put off my the options that i dont know any 1 who has tested it.
it also seems every time i look on different sites something else comes along.
like this
SF 547 - 3000 Lumens | Bright Bike Lights

has this been tested here by any1 as of yet.
it might be worth getting because of the price even if it dont last as long as some of the other top branded models.
im def in need of some help as so many to choose from and not sure what i should get.



rockhound said:


> How is the Mako 150? Worth bothering with?


hi.
if you plan on using it for off road or in situations with no lighting then no.
but as far as the commute to work goes, it does me fine, i have it set on full beam, i have had it over a month now and have not yet needed to change the batteries.
the strobe function is a nice touch and traffic will def see it.
quick release mounting bracket does the job fine and so far the light has not moved around. for the price to use back and forth to work its worth a look.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently got a Light & Motion Urban 700 as a gift and am amazed by the quality. I've done night riding with atvs and dirtbikes for years, but never with mountain bikes until now. The Urban 700 is incredibly bright, lightweight and easy to use. I looked in the 2013 MTBR light shootout and saw the Light & Motion Urban 550 was tested, not the 700, but it was still one of their favorites. I've been around many lights from Niterider and Cygolite for years working at a shop, but never got into night riding myself (even though most of my co-workers were). I like the Light & Motion the most out of everything I've seen and sold.


----------



## deadone (Jul 31, 2013)

just came across these.
Headlamps | Flashlights | Camping & Hiking | Sports & Outdoor | Linkdelight.com

seems prices are ok but are the product worth the money.
chinese lights by the looks of them


----------

